# India Beef



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Sacred cattle??

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/how-india-became-the-worlds-biggest-beef-exporter-naa-ben-potter/

and this...http://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-34513185


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Yep, if your ever out to eat at an Indian place and they serve beef, it's not true Indian food.

None of the Indian restaurants we ate at in the UK serve beef, however beef curries are readily available from take aways.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Almost, my favourite indian restaurant in town serves beef because while they aren't terribly religious, they did live on the muslim side of the Kashmir region that became part of Pakistan and don't follow Hindu traditions.



mlappin said:


> Yep, if your ever out to eat at an Indian place and they serve beef, it's not true Indian food.
> 
> None of the Indian restaurants we ate at in the UK serve beef, however beef curries are readily available from take aways.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I ain't eatin at an Indian restaurant of any kind........native or otherwise


----------



## Swv.farmer (Jan 2, 2016)

Me either if I can't say the name of something I ain't going to eat it.
And I hate the smell of curry.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

I am reminded of Patsy Cline...

Crazy........


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Me thinks you guys have never had my mango and pineapple chicken or the wife's butter chicken, both served over saffron infused rice.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Well Marty I never said I wouldn't eat Indian food, just ain't eatin at a Indian restaurant......I'll eat about anything that dont eat me but I have to "draw the line" on Indian restaurants, hotels, and convienience stores........no mas for me.


----------



## RuttedField (Apr 24, 2016)

When my father was in Vietnam where they worship cows as well, my Mom did not believe they would not eat beef, but dined on Dog. So he got a slaughter on 8mm and sent it home. My Mother was NOT impressed.

One sad fact about that region though is that they have 1000's of "gods". Often times missionaries come back saying that they do the gospel and hundreds have taken the gospel to heart. The problem with that is it COULD be a culture thing. Did they honestly accept the fact that they are now saved by grace, OR did they just add another "god" to their list? This is why we truly need to follow up with any one who has come to acceptance to ensure they grow in the truth.


----------

